#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Educational media

## KatKinney

I was just wondering if any of you could suggest some educational movies/documentaries/series on magic or the occult or anything semi-related and interesting really. Maybe something from the History channel or National Geographic or something, that you particularly found interesting. I enjoy watching videos and I'm looking to find some stimulating media to watch. 
Thank you all.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I don't watch anything on magick from any video channel, or you tube of any of that, I find them not of good quality. The only videos I found interesting was the French chapter of the Golden Dawn performing the LBRP, but that was because they were sent to me by the Imperator.

----------


## KatKinney

Thank you Zelda. I can understand why reliable information would not commonly be circulated in videos. That LBPR video sounds cool. I just get tired of reading now and again and i figured if im going to watch videos, they might as well be educational.  :Wink:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes he does, but I didn't want to overstep my bounds. Emma would know more than anyone, they teach the XOYLO together when she is not writing up her courses in esoteric ism.

----------


## KatKinney

Thank you all for replying.
A few years ago i was browsing occult forums, I had a different user name and account back then, but I was without a computer for quite some time and now Im back! Anyway a few years ago i found this link to a video on Google video of Grant Morrison speaking at a Disinformation event. Im sure some of you have seen it, Richard Metzger does the introduction. I got such a kick out of this video I ran out and read The Invisibles which was one of the most amazing literary experiences of my life! These experiences played a huge part in guiding me down my ideal path of research. Since then Ive watched the video at least 100 times, and I can quote allot of it on command, Scottish accent and all.  :Wink:  I guess this is the type of thing I had in mind, although rare Im sure. In case no ones seen it i posted a link. I definitely consider it worth checking it out. 

Grant Morrison - Disinfo Lecture Video by Mike - MySpace Video

----------


## KatKinney

Can I ask what esoteric ism is?

----------


## Belphebe

I think she meant the words to be together, my spell check does that all the time. It means esoteric knowledge.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Emma co owns an esoteric forum, where they have a school. She teaches Theosophy and Word Wisdom in the Esoteric Tradition plus co teaches the XOYLO with LOS. We do not need a long drawn out explanation, the word is self explanatory.

----------


## KatKinney

Thank you Zelda and Belphebe. 
Ah esoteicism that makes more sense.  :Tongue: 
The forum Emma co owns sounds very interesting, I hope to ask her for a link sometime. 
Did anyone watch/enjoy the video of Grant Morrison?

----------


## one

nay please endulge.

----------


## KatKinney

Grant Morrison - Disinfo Lecture Video by Mike - MySpace Video

----------


## KatKinney

Im sorry that was supposed to be another link, but it didn't work. There a post made by me near the beginning with a link that works.

----------


## KatKinney

I thought of something else ive seen that I found to be very interesting. Has anyone ever watched The series Trick of the Mind, hosted by Derren Brown? He appears to be a master at NLP. You can also find videos of him on youtube. Let me know what you guys think!!! :Smile:

----------


## Thetalpha

Well, if you are interested in Magick via the law of attraction, there are thousands of videos about that. Find the guy who uploaded the entire "The Secret" dvd to youtube, his name includes "mind" somewhere. He has tons of interesting stuff on the law of attraction and also brainwave alteration.

----------


## KatKinney

Thank you Thetalpha, these videos sound very interesting. I watched the Secret, and I liked it allot. There was some of it I felt I didn't completely understand or agree with, but it always makes me feel really good. 
Im sorry bullfrogsrule, but im having trouble understanding you. Perhaps im not reading in the right way?

----------


## KatKinney

I think I see what you mean bullfrogsrule, god is everywhere, and every moment of our lives is a message, and a lesson.  :Smile:

----------

